# welchen multi.-drucker???



## rebel85 (26. Dezember 2010)

hallo,
welchen von den beiden multifunktionsdrucker-scanner würdet ihr mir empfehlen????*

*Canon PIXMA MG5250

Epson Stylus Office BX525WD

vielen dank für eure hilfe..... 

mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde nach einigen Epson Flops nur noch zu Canon greifen


----------



## rebel85 (26. Dezember 2010)

im mom habe ich nur einen reinne hp drucker nur die beiden multi geräte sehen gut aus und nehmen nciht so viel platz ein der canon hat natürlich die besser druck quali aber der epson hat finde ich das bessere design mit dem lcd an der front ...... schwer *G*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2010)

Gut Design ist eine Sache und Funktion die andere. Ich habe Canon gerade als leisen Drucker schätzen gelernt und auch mit weniger Probleme bei Fremdtinte. Canon dürfte sicherlich auch ein Modell haben mit Display falls man den öfters als Standalone nutzen will.


----------



## rebel85 (26. Dezember 2010)

wie man sieht ahben beide ein lcd display nur canon hat das oben.... hmmm


----------

